# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] How to remove a data point in a chart?

## Vicky

Is there a way to remove the value of a data point so that it doesnt skew the
data in a scatter or line chart.  In other words, I would like to be able to
conceal the data point(s) which are not within the trendline.

----------


## R.VENKATARAMAN

I have some notes on this from newsgorup. this is only tentative solution

deleting one segment of the chart

click line(of graph)
after a secod click segment
only the two points on two ends of the segment is highlighted
righclick segment
click <format data p;oint>  the operative word is point
select pattern
line-none
marker-none
click ok
cick again on the plot area
the segment is deleted
you can do this the other segment also

but only problem is that the previous point is not connected to the next
point.
there is a gap in the graph
anyhow wait for a solution from an expery

Vicky <Vicky@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:0B149B77-A6B7-4F7C-9187-59655BB34173@microsoft.com...
> Is there a way to remove the value of a data point so that it doesnt skew
the
> data in a scatter or line chart.  In other words, I would like to be able
to
> conceal the data point(s) which are not within the trendline.

----------


## R.VENKATARAMAN

subsequent to my previous message I have found the source It is from Debra
Dalgleish see the forllowing

quote
Debra Dalgleish   Apr 30 2003, 5:15 pm     show options

In Excel 2000, you could click on a line to select the series.
Then, click on a line segment to select it, choose Format>Select Data
Point, and format the Line to 'None'
The segment would disappear.

In Excel 2002, the line doesn't disappear -- it connects the previous,
and next points. You could change the line colour to match the
background colour, for a similar effect to what you had in Excel 2000.
unq;uote





Vicky <Vicky@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:0B149B77-A6B7-4F7C-9187-59655BB34173@microsoft.com...
> Is there a way to remove the value of a data point so that it doesnt skew
the
> data in a scatter or line chart.  In other words, I would like to be able
to
> conceal the data point(s) which are not within the trendline.

----------


## Jon Peltier

Do you want to hide the point, or remove it from the calculation of the
trendline?

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Peltier Technical Services
Tutorials and Custom Solutions
http://PeltierTech.com/
_______


Vicky wrote:

> Is there a way to remove the value of a data point so that it doesnt skew the
> data in a scatter or line chart.  In other words, I would like to be able to
> conceal the data point(s) which are not within the trendline.

----------


## Vicky

Jon, I would like to remove it from the calculation of the trendline.  Thank
you.  How do I do that?
Vicky


"Jon Peltier" wrote:

> Do you want to hide the point, or remove it from the calculation of the
> trendline?
>
> - Jon
> -------
> Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
> Peltier Technical Services
> Tutorials and Custom Solutions
> http://PeltierTech.com/
> _______
>
>
> Vicky wrote:
>
> > Is there a way to remove the value of a data point so that it doesnt skew the
> > data in a scatter or line chart.  In other words, I would like to be able to
> > conceal the data point(s) which are not within the trendline.
>

----------


## Jon Peltier

In that case, you need to remove the point from the data being plotted.
The best thing to do is make a copy of the data, construct the chart
with the copied data, and delete from the copy any outliers.

The chart calculates a trendline using every plotted point, whether you
hide it or not.

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Peltier Technical Services
Tutorials and Custom Solutions
http://PeltierTech.com/
_______


Vicky wrote:
> Jon, I would like to remove it from the calculation of the trendline.  Thank
> you.  How do I do that?
> Vicky
>
>
> "Jon Peltier" wrote:
>
>
>>Do you want to hide the point, or remove it from the calculation of the
>>trendline?
>>
>>- Jon
>>-------
>>Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
>>Peltier Technical Services
>>Tutorials and Custom Solutions
>>http://PeltierTech.com/
>>_______
>>
>>
>>Vicky wrote:
>>
>>
>>>Is there a way to remove the value of a data point so that it doesnt skew the
>>>data in a scatter or line chart.  In other words, I would like to be able to
>>>conceal the data point(s) which are not within the trendline.
>>

----------


## Vicky

Thank you very much

"Jon Peltier" wrote:

> In that case, you need to remove the point from the data being plotted.
> The best thing to do is make a copy of the data, construct the chart
> with the copied data, and delete from the copy any outliers.
>
> The chart calculates a trendline using every plotted point, whether you
> hide it or not.
>
> - Jon
> -------
> Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
> Peltier Technical Services
> Tutorials and Custom Solutions
> http://PeltierTech.com/
> _______
>
>
> Vicky wrote:
> > Jon, I would like to remove it from the calculation of the trendline.  Thank
> > you.  How do I do that?
> > Vicky
> >
> >
> > "Jon Peltier" wrote:
> >
> >
> >>Do you want to hide the point, or remove it from the calculation of the
> >>trendline?
> >>
> >>- Jon
> >>-------
> >>Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
> >>Peltier Technical Services
> >>Tutorials and Custom Solutions
> >>http://PeltierTech.com/
> >>_______
> >>
> >>
> >>Vicky wrote:
> >>
> >>
> >>>Is there a way to remove the value of a data point so that it doesnt skew the
> >>>data in a scatter or line chart.  In other words, I would like to be able to
> >>>conceal the data point(s) which are not within the trendline.
> >>
>

----------

